# Just saying hello from iPhone!



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

No I'm not up in someones attic wiring up hi hats... But I am checking to see how awesome my new phone is.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> No I'm not up in someones attic wiring up hi hats... But I am checking to see how awesome my new phone is.



Can you log into the chat room from it?:shifty:

























I really am trying but it is so hard to stop


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm at home so I see the technology really does work. 

AMAZING!

The chatroom - isn't there some drama going on with that now? I have no idea where the link is for that.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

That's funny when I say hello from the iPhone it looks like this:

g*h*jw*e*rk*l*;k*l*;i*o*p


Bold text for illustrative purposes only, how the hell do you type on those damn things the 'keys' are too damn small.









.


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

I had a buddy that had one of those things. Couldn't get hom to do anything. It was like someone had JUST shown him the internet for the first time ever.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

There's a whole pile of great "apps" for the iPhone, some of my favorites are the level, the beer one is entertaining, the encore cigarette lighter is cool, one of the best non practicals is the one (forgot what it's called) that will sample music you're listening to, or on a TV show, etc, that you want to know who sings it and it will connect to the internet and tell you who it is, sweet.





.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

mickeyco said:


> That's funny when I say hello from the iPhone it looks like this:
> 
> g*h*jw*e*rk*l*;k*l*;i*o*p
> 
> ...


Just a little Patience, yeah eah.... just a little Patience, yeah eah...

Dude, I have no idea. Believe me when I tell you I have big hands so this'll be extra difficult but so far no problems. The only problem I am having so far is my Address Book application is not syncing with the iPhone. I am an experienced Macintosh user so it's only a matter of time before I fix it. My next concern is getting carrying case that's hammer and dust-proof.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

I have had one for more than a year. 

WHEN IT WORKS..........Holy Large Breasted Woman!!!!!

But like a big teety biatch....


Not always available to perform as expected!!


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> *I have had one for more than a year.
> *
> WHEN IT WORKS..........Holy Large Breasted Woman!!!!!
> 
> ...


Then it should be just about ready to take a crap, we got several of them about a year ago (the first generation one) and one recently took a crap, brought it into and Apple store and the guy said it wasn't worth fixing and the early ones crap out about a year or so, the others one are all still working but make sure your data is backed up.




.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Lost all my data this week.


Fookin' Steve Jobs.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

If you accept credit cards, there is a $ 49.00 Ap that allows you to do face to face card swipes to get the lower fee, or discount rate.

How much do those phone cost now?

Ed


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> Just a little Patience, yeah eah.... just a little Patience, yeah eah...
> 
> Dude, I have no idea. Believe me when I tell you I have big hands so this'll be extra difficult but so far no problems. The only problem I am having so far is my Address Book application is not syncing with the iPhone. I am an experienced Macintosh user so it's only a matter of time before I fix it. My next concern is getting carrying case that's hammer and dust-proof.


Get an otterbox. I have one on my bberry and love it.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

mickeyco said:


> Then it should be just about ready to take a crap, we got several of them about a year ago (the first generation one) and one recently took a crap, brought it into and Apple store and the guy said it wasn't worth fixing and the early ones crap out about a year or so, the others one are all still working but make sure your data is backed up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A) My 20" iMac 2GHz 2 Duo processor, 1GB RAM, and 330GB HD has never failed me even though I spent $170.00 for a 3 year service plan. No problems whatsoever. 

B) So I did the same thing today and bought another 3 year service plan, this time for $70.00 and I don't anticipate there being any problems. 

C) Not all cellphone users were created equally. Some don't treat their phones (or computers for that matter) with kid gloves. Technology has never been better and a lot of this "stuff" is quite sensitive and needs to be treated as such. This is especially why I need a high quality protective case because I am hard on everything I own, including cellphones.

D) And when I go into business for myself you can be damn sure that I too will be selling service plans and guaranteeing my work because that is what customers want: satisfaction, and a job well done.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Lost all my data this week.
> 
> 
> Fookin' Steve Jobs.


Solution: $100 for 365 days of Apple's "Mobil Me" service would avoid you ever losing any of your data. That is what i did and it comes with 20GB of HD space for internet applications that I use for hosting things like "Kiss Destroys Anaheim" or "New Year's Eve 1988" like I have on the "My Gallery Page" What Mobil Me is, is a "cloud like" server that I can gain access to from any computer. So when I am down in NC visiting my folks I can still update or change anything in my cloud onto whatever computer I am using. How it all works is somewhat greek to me but that is exactly what it does. And that is why my all my contacts from my "Address Book" application have yet to show up on my phone. I'll be tweaking this dilemma later after I fart around switching preferences and whatnot.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

crazyboy said:


> Get an otterbox. I have one on my bberry and love it.



I will check that out. thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Poolman (Mar 20, 2007)

crazyboy said:


> Get an otterbox. I have one on my bberry and love it.


What's an otterbox?


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

Is Mobile Me the only way to back up an iPhone? If so, I ain't buying one.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

22rifle said:


> Is Mobile Me the only way to back up an iPhone? If so, I ain't buying one.


No, there is also a SIM card which my old Verizon phone did not have. Nothing worse than being drop dead tired and having to jot down all of your contact info onto a sheet of paper because if you don't do it now the battery's going to die and you'll lose all of your contacts. That happened to me about a month ago and it sucked. 

Are you a Mac user?

Btw, I went to system preferences > mobil me > sync > sync daily.... and now I'm really up and running. Web browser bookmarks, email contacts, phone numbers, addresses, iCal, 1,000 songs from iTunes - all of it.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Poolman said:


> What's an otterbox?



http://www.otterbox.com/


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> No, there is also a SIM card which my old Verizon phone did not have. Nothing worse than being drop dead tired and having to jot down all of your contact info onto a sheet of paper because if you don't do it now the battery's going to die and you'll lose all of your contacts. That happened to me about a month ago and it sucked.
> 
> Are you a Mac user?
> 
> Btw, I went to system preferences > mobil me > sync > sync daily.... and now I'm really up and running. Web browser bookmarks, email contacts, phone numbers, addresses, iCal, 1,000 songs from iTunes - all of it.


I am a Windows user for now.


----------

